# Going in for an operation



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Got a call today that my hernia operation was approved by workman comp and I under the knife Friday. Little scared because I had a hernia operation (on the other side of course) back in 1992 and it was pretty rough. Now here I am 16 years older and having another one. 

I know I haven't been posting much this year but, as some of you may remember it's been a pretty hard year for me. I just wanted to let you know that I do read, and enjoy, the forums every day but, only post when I have the time. Hopefuly after this I can get back to one of my loves...Halloween and get some 08 props built. I’ll post as soon as I feel up to it and let you guys/gals know how it went, wish me luck....:smoking:


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Best of luck to you Joe, I'll keep you in my thoughts on Friday for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You know we're with you. Take your time getting better. Let us know how you are as you can.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck with the surgery. Take it easy and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Best wishes that all will go well...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck with the surgery. Let us know how you are as you can.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you and hope you're recovery is a bit easier this time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Prayers and well wishes sent from me!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Could be worse. You could be having a baby. LOL Best of luck to you.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Best wishes. Hope all goes well


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope all goes well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

hang in there and god's speed


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Not an area you want to mess around with. Hope all goes well. Look forward to hearing that it went great.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon. Pinch a nurse or two - it always makes me feel better (my husband is a nurse).


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Best of Luck....just got out myself a few weeks back, Hope all goes well.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

wow, I had hernia surgery back in 92 as well. just got another minor hernia a few months ago, no surgery is needed at this time. Good luck, don't wake up on the table like I did, it's kinda strange, every one sounds like Charlie Browns Teacher.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck eyes we'll be thinking of you ..
be careful after ..speedy recovery to you


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Best wishes for a successful operation, quick recovery, and return to healthy haunting!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Best Wishes! It's not AF doctors is it? Just kidding, I'm sure all will go well.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I wish you the BEST! you'll be fine, just get your bed close to the computer and keep Haunt Forum up 24/7...We'll entertain you hehe :O)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Best wishes from me too. 


I hear that whiskey makes you heal faster.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone I’m back and doing well. The first couple of days were tough but I’m feeling a 100% better today and think the worst is behind me. I want to think you all for your well wishes, support, and prayers. I’m still heavy on the meds and sleeping a lot but I’m sure I will be back posting like normal in just a few more days.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to hear that!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Just rest. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad to hear you're doing ok!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

rest, rest, rest. glad you're doing good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good to hear you are healing well.
remember some of those dreams your having on those meds..could be some props in them...
rest up ..then it's up and at'em


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Good to hear you are healing well.
> remember some of those dreams your having on those meds..could be some props in them...
> rest up ..then it's up and at'em


Feeling better every day, going to catch-up on the forums later today. 

Lilly, how the heck did you know I was having "strange" dreams??......Spooky


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great to hear you're back and feeling better. I think the strage dreams come from the pain meds. My worst part is I don't know I'm dreaming when I'm on pain meds, so I think it's all real.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I did dream I was awake, just to wake-up and find I was still asleep. 

Yea the meds gave me some pretty strange dreams, once I even knew I was in a dream (I’ve done this maybe twice in my life) and made myself wake-up because it was so weird. The dreams were so clear some time and about stuff I hadn’t thought about in 30 years or more. :googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lilly knows alll.....J/K 
just guessing ...on the dreams


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that everything went okay... get some well deserved rest!


----------

